# Droid 3 getting ready for some sort of soak testing....



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Today I logged into my Motorola account to update my info. Had to remove X2 and add D3. While there I found a thread started 4 days ago asking for sign up's for the Network feedback group with Motorola. for those that don't know they are typically the soak testing group.

https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/54198?tstart=30

My thought is that if they are going to push out a soak test update (hopefully to unlock boot loader) then that will give dev's something to start working on.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So what version, the next thing is ice cream sandwich, how and what would they be soaking? Sounds interesting, post updates


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Waiting for the registration email so I can sign up for this. Pushing out an update to unlock the bootloader would be a smart move for moto and would probably bring a lot of people back.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I am thinking the boot loader might be it. I don't imagine they are ready for Ice Cream Sandwich being that they aren't even done rolling out or fixing Gingerbread.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

personally I think it will be just an update to fix what ever issues there might be. Unlocking the bootloader would seem a bit premature to me as I don't think Verizon is going to allow it to begin with. I could be wrong. If I were to predict a bootloader unlock I would say it would be closer to the end of the year. Some time between October thru December if they do it at all. I pray that I am wrong though...I signed up regardless as i hope receiving an update will be an opportunity for the devs to get root some how.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm now signed up as well.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## btonetbone (Jul 23, 2011)

I signed up, too, but noticed that Droid 3 does not appear in the dropdown menu of phone choices. Am I just missing it? I had to choose an Unlisted device and manually type it in.


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably just 2.3.4 with a few fixes or 2.3.5, not very likely that it's unlocking the boot loader.


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

btonetbone said:


> I signed up, too, but noticed that Droid 3 does not appear in the dropdown menu of phone choices. Am I just missing it? I had to choose an Unlisted device and manually type it in.


I was wondering the same thing. Typed it in too


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol I did also. Cmon rootz!!! Lol


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Unlocked bl would be nice, but you guys don't even have root


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

i work at verizon and have seen the "known device issues" page in the device forums. next to most the known issues says "will be fixed on an ota update soon". the next update will just be a bug fixer. I'll post the known issues monday when i work again so you know what will all be fixed.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Art least that will give us something to try and obtain root with

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

